# Flowers or Weeds



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello and thanks in advance for the help IDing these flowers, some may call them weed but they look nice right now. I tried some online plant and flower id websites but got nowhere. 









.
.
.


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Is there a chance that we could see them alive and growing?
It is hard to tell when they are flat.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Large individual pictures would be good too.


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

Agree with better pics but the far right one may be a trillium. As far as weed or flower, that depends on wether you want it around or not.  I find the weed/flower definition to be very much subject to opinion. I encourage many plants to grow here that are considered weeds.


----------



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

I'll see what is left after the thunderstorm.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

One man's weed is another man's wildflower.


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

They aren't weeds, I am "xeriscaping with native plants."


----------



## haunted (Jul 24, 2011)

http://uswildflowers.com/wfquery.php?State=TX

Did you try this site? It says Texas, but you can do a search by state.


----------



## clothAnnie (May 6, 2011)

Second from the left - leaves look like violet! Could thee be a yellow flowered violet?!


----------



## bluefish (Jan 27, 2006)

clothAnnie said:


> Second from the left - leaves look like violet! Could thee be a yellow flowered violet?!



The wild violets around here are yellow, but the leaves are very different. I think those leaves are more like the domestic violets, but it's been so long since I've seen any, I don't remember for sure. Here's our wild yellow violet.

http://www.swcoloradowildflowers.com/Yellow Enlarged Photo Pages/viola nuttallii.htm


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

A weed is any undesirable plant, you get to decide what you like.


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

Ok, left to right, 
I don't know, something flat 
Downy yellow violet, Viola pubescens
bellwort, Uvularia 
wild petunia? Ruellia 
white trillium

It's hard to guess which specific plant, which bellwort for example, without a location in your profile or post. The "USA" is a mighty large area, hey I live there, too!


----------



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for the help to ID the yellow flowers above. I did not make time to get more pictures of them while they were still flowering. I found two great websites that helped me ID a bunch of other wildflowers this weekend.

http://www.realtimerendering.com/flowers/flowers.html


http://www.pbase.com/naomismith/root

However I still have two that are stumping me. The first and second pics are of the same flower, the color didn't come out right in the pics, they are light purple almost white. They have 4 pedals, the stem is triangle shaped and slightly hairy.





















OK, the third and forth pics are some kind of berry, no flowers on the bush.





















Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

After posting the above, I searched on-line again for the small flowers. I think they are toothwort. They have just began to bloom, the pics on-line show them in full bloom.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Pictures 3 and 4 look like gooseberry or currant, IMO.


----------



## Nature_Lover (Feb 6, 2005)

Pictures 1 and 2 are a waterleaf, Hydrophyllum, it's hard to see the bloom clearly.

Here's a toothwort from Missouri, they bloom first thing in the spring around here in Feb and March, they get about 5 inches high.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150116976176044&l=8a91c95507

Here are a few waterleaf, also native to Missouri.

Hydrophyllum appendiculatum
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151413003721044&l=b868d75e06

Yours looks like this one:
Hydrophyllum virginianum
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151413003576044&l=fdb85375e0


----------



## Studhauler (Jul 30, 2011)

Yeah, that is it, thanks.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I agree, pictures 3 and 4 look like gooseberry or currant. Are the bushes thorny? If so, probably gooseberry. I lean towards gooseberry anyway. When they are soft and almost translucent looking, try one. They might be pinkish or purple. They will be tart even ripe, but give a great flavor to jams, jellies and pies. They are quite green atm.


----------

